# BSNL Broadband



## thetillian (May 29, 2008)

Hi friends, 
             I have a Bsnl Home UL750 plan (256kbps) internet connection and i dial through the modem they provided (UTSTARCOM, Model No: UT300R2U, and type I), i am facing some problems from recent days they are
1. Some times dailing takes a lot of time.
2. It disconnects often very much.
3. Sometimes its in like standby i.e. it is connected but no speed, whether in download or browsing and i noticed that the dsl & internet light is off.
I had called to the complaints section and thay had said that they think that there would be a problem in the line, and said complaint to them and they will rectify, then i had made a complaint and they said that there is no problem in the line.
Please help me friends with this, and thanks.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

Its the problem with the line. Call  a lineman to fix it! And if its not solved go and blast away the BSNL ppl and go for another BB ISP


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 30, 2008)

bribe the lineman, get the line fixed.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

Well linesman work for free atleast here!


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 31, 2008)

Even I face the similar problem at my place!
Definitely a problem with your line.

* Never ever bribe these line mans, if you do it once then you will have to do this always in order get your work done! *


----------



## thetillian (May 31, 2008)

Hey i got fixed it, the problem is in the line and i irritated them by complaiting daily and got it fixed, thanks for your reps


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

^So? they worked for free? Atleast they do here!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 31, 2008)

thetillian said:


> Hey i got fixed it, the problem is in the line and i irritated them by complaiting daily and got it fixed, thanks for your reps


Don't thank the guys, it was your [FONT=&quot]perseverance[/FONT] that paid off   (Nagging Nanny)


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> * Never ever bribe these line mans, if you do it once then you will have to do this always in order get your work done! *



I was about to say that. Never ever bribe 'em ...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 2, 2008)

^^
I have studied their physcology in depth  lolz


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2008)

OK So I m facing the same problem here & they sent a guy yestarday who said * "THERE IS NO PROBELEM IN LINE!! " * whatt to do??
They say splitter mein hogi and stuff! What to do?


----------



## pushkar (Jun 8, 2008)

Can you report the attenuation and SNR of your line from 192.168.1.1


----------



## amit dutt (Jun 8, 2008)

hi guys can you tell me how to check the usage [how much i had downloaded] of bsnl broadband ?

thanks.


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

go to www.dataone.in 

its simple from there


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

You'll need your Portal ID.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 9, 2008)

pushkar said:


> Can you report the attenuation and SNR of your line from 192.168.1.1



SNR Margin (dB):	29.9 	17.0 
Attenuation (dB):	22.0 	12.5 
Output Power (dBm):	12.6 	19.6 
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	7520 	1000 
Rate (Kbps):	2048 	512 
K (number of bytes in DMT frame):	65 	17 
R (number of check bytes in RS code word):	0 	0 
S (RS code word size in DMT frame):	1 	1 
D (interleaver depth):	1 	1 
Delay (msec):	0 	0


----------

